# Poplar bench seat and back



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I know this isn't the usual place to post a partial or whole build...BUT WE show what we cut and I think it's just as appropriate to show how or what is built with lumber cut shown here. I tried to find the post BUT evidently it's one of a few I didn't create.
ANYWAY....these are tulip poplar 8/4 slabs that I sawed, AD, then KD (with Darens Plans). This is a quickie...ALL I'm to do is shape and sand to 120 grit. I just wanted people to see how much it changes the looks and what can be done with the fletches.
It's a simple creation...nip the corners with a saw and see how creative you are with a 9" disc sander. I'm Blessed that I can make the large sander flow and round up the corners and make the soft edges....then do a final softening/sanding with a palm sander. I started out with 36 grit, raised the grain, then 120 (I know a large jump, but the wood barely aloud for it) , raised the grain again, then changed to palm sander with 120 grit, raised the grain again and the done a final 120 grit sanding.
http://www.tsmfarms.com/custom-fabrication.html


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh!!! ah ha!!!! A very nice tail gating bench I see. Lol
Very nice!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That would be more comfortable!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Interesting cuts and rough finish.
Whatcha using for a base?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

OOOOPS!!!! I'm sorry, I left out the main part of the story..... These are for the welder friend whom lets me have full use of his shop when I need to be creative. He used my specs from the wagon wheel benches and built this for his adult daughter as a gift. He's suppose to get me finish pics when he's done.

Ard, you looked at these two pieces when you were at my place....BUT even I didn't see the beauty of foresight until I laid them a certain way when choosing the boards. They would've been beautiful with wood uprights or even a hammered 3/4" solid steel frame!!!


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

That'll make a great bench. Dominick has the right idea. Might have to build one for my old Chevy to relax on when I take a brake from cutting. Just needs cup holders...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That's what the 5 gallon buckets are for!!! LOL


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Update!!!*

HERE'S the finished bench....with 5-6 coats of poly....he said the more he put on the more he liked it!!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! 6 coats. 
I've put 6 coats of poly on some things and never got it that glossy. Must be some special stuff down south? Laughing!!!!!
Nice job Tim.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, man that looks sharp.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

She's a Beaut....

It's nearing the shine level of the epoxy I use.
(Not a fan of the legs, but they are ok, I guess).


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Just make sure it sits level... otherwise you might slide off! Nice job.


----------

